# I Ain't Shit



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 7, 2014)

Ohhhh, Uncle Buck...........


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## chewberto (Aug 7, 2014)

Reported for Spam.
-Hater Filling in for Uncle Buck


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm kinda bored right now....Buck, Fin, they work well together.....I may not remain bored


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 8, 2014)

Shit I remember when music was people actually playing instruments. And they were happy and having fun. Now they just shit poop logs out of their mouths.


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 8, 2014)

opening a thread and seeing that the OP went to the trouble of posting a video and another video and another video is the worst kind of thread. What am I supposed to do, watch the videos and then try to figure out what Finshaggy was thinking when he watched it?


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 8, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> opening a thread and seeing that the OP went to the trouble of posting a video and another video and another video is the worst kind of thread. What am I supposed to do, watch the videos and then try to figure out what Finshaggy was thinking when he watched it?


----------



## Commander Strax (Aug 8, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


>


thank you for pointing out the obvious of me pointing out the obvious


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 8, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Shit I remember when music was people actually playing instruments. And they were happy and having fun. Now they just shit poop logs out of their mouths.


Lol. You don't think rappers have fun. You are stupid.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 8, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> opening a thread and seeing that the OP went to the trouble of posting a video and another video and another video is the worst kind of thread. What am I supposed to do, watch the videos and then try to figure out what Finshaggy was thinking when he watched it?


You aren't supposed to do anything. I was just letting everyone know.
I am pretty sure some of you think I have some kind of ego that you have a chance of offending. lol. But if you have been here long enough, you should know that that is not possible.

I ain't shit. Yet. 
And I don't think I am shit. And I never have.
You guys like to talk about me like I think I am (or like I am) though.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 8, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Lol. You don't think rappers have fun. You are stupid.


I am stupid. Also not into hip hop too much these days. 90's rap was awesome though. Biggie 2pac all that shit was great. But you're right I am stupid.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 8, 2014)

If your gonna play Too-short Play it right


----------



## chewberto (Aug 8, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I was just letting everyone know.
> I am pretty sure I ain't shit.
> And I don't think, And I never have.
> You guys like me?


Light edit...


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 8, 2014)

For all your fuckery Fin...... I have to agree with the BIG KRIT selection..... Dude is dope.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2014)

1 starred!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

stay black Fin!


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 8, 2014)

it'd be a lot cooler if you did...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 8, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> it'd be a lot cooler if you did...


Haha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 8, 2014)

I love my dead, gay son.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 8, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> it'd be a lot cooler if you die...


Light edit


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 8, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Light edit


Goodnight sweet prince.


----------

